# no linealidades en transductores - Wolfgang Klippel



## juanfilas (Nov 29, 2010)

Les dejo un texto muy interesante de Klippel donde trata las causas de las no linealidades en transductores, son 69 hojas nada mas, pero estan llenas de información, el texto esta en ingles, pero con la ayuda de internet se puede ir interpretando de a poco para los que no saben el idioma. Espero que lo disfruten 

saludos

Juan


----------



## gls2000 (Dic 20, 2010)

Muchas Gracias por postear esto. 

Lo unico que leí sobre este analizador es en el libro Loudspeaker CookBook de Vance Dickason, ahi lo describen en detalle.
Lo increible es que mide todo tipo de parámetros pero en forma dinámica, es decir con el parlante en funcionamiento y por ejemplo uno puede saber como se comporta el mismo cuando esta funcionando a una determinada potencia o durante una determinada cantidad de horas. 

Muy bueno!
Saludos


----------

